# Help   I.D. a Schwinn Frame



## frank 81 (Mar 2, 2011)

i have a 1952 Schwinn Straight bar Frame without a headbadge,  does anyone know the diferent models made that year?  Thank YOU for your help.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 2, 2011)

check out this site for all the models.scroll until you find the 52 models.good luck.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/index.html


----------



## frank 81 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank You.


----------

